# Leaking tank help?!?!



## melbadog1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm very new to fishkeeping! I noticed this morning the towel under my bowfront aquarium was wet. I'm concluding there is a leak in the tank, and based on the fact that the sides of the tank are dry, I'm assuming the leak is in the bottom? As far as I can tell, the tank isn't cracked, so I'm guessing it needs a reseal? 

What is the best way to test the seals? Is it possible to just fill the hole, or do I need to reseal the whole seam? What do you use to reseal, and where can I purchase it?

Thanks!!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
hopefully someone with better help than me will be along…
in the mean time it's not condensation is it ?
i had this problem on my bow front tank that i had,i could actually hear
the drips sometimes.
it was condensation dripping from under the back rim.
and if you do need to re seal only use aquarium safe sealant .
wish you the very best of luck.


----------

